# VW Engine cover grommet things



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for somewhere online that sells the grommets/sockets for the (black & silver) plastic engine covers on a VW 2.0TDI 170 engine? (From a 2007 Passat)

There's a couple missing from mine and I don't like it :lol:

Or, if anyone knows the part number I wouldn't be against trying to get them from VW


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Is the parts catalogue on Vagcat as recent as your model? It's worth a register on there if it is and it may prove helpful for other things in the future. If not I can't help as Skoda replaced mine for free when my Leon was in for something else. Is there anything written on the remaining ones you can go off?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Ended up emailing a place called shop4volkswagen with my terrific description and, based on that and my VIN, they said it's part number 03G103638A

Not sure if it's right or not, but at only £2.60 each, I've ordered a few and will see (fingers crossed). There's nothing, that I can see, written on the other ones. They're pretty securely fastened into the holes too, so don't want to risk damaging or losing them before I've got some replacements in hand. If these don't fit, I'll just have a trip to the local dealer

Am new to the VAG Scene so have never heard of Vagcat before  will have to get googling.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

It's an online parts catalogue and forum. You need to register for it all to use the catalogue otherwise it lets you get through all the sub menus but you can't view the final pic and part numbers. My car is older, 2004, and I know that that is the most recent entry for Leons so not sure if it'll be any use for you but if it is it's a very handy tool.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

If you go in any VAG dealers and give them that part no. they'll locate it and bring up on screen for you.
Or you could ring and see if they have it in stock.
Just ask for parts.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I work for vw . Pm me il try and help


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

sjk said:


> I work for vw . Pm me il try and help


Cheers. I'm waiting on the bits I've ordered being dispatched, so hopefully they are the right bits. But I may try and get a photo of the bit I mean and may take you up on that PM later on

Took advantage of the nice weather and been out giving it a quick wash this afternoon


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Well those parts were the wrong ones. Seemingly, they are the ones that DJ posted, but I couldn't see his pic at the time. It looks like they're the bungs that go around the oil dipstick neck.

Forgive the photography and photobucket editing! The sun is mega bright and I could barely frame the picture on my phone :lol: But I've circled the areas where I'm thinking they're missing. This is where the pins in the engine cover seem to go.



And this is a close up of one which is still there (Bottom right located one in the above pic)



And this is one of the pins on the engine cover I'm talking about.




sjk said:


> I work for vw . Pm me il try and help


Thanks, have PM'd you :thumb:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

When you get the right parts, if you put a dab of red rubber grease in each recess where the pin on the cover locates the rubbers will not pull out and run the risk of being lost and the cover will also be easier to remove.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Job is a carrot  got the correct part number off sjk and they were bought and fitted today. Took all of seconds.

Might even replace the rubber bung around the dipstick later, as I've got 4 of them due to ordering the incorrect part in the first instance :lol:


----------

